# Van Insurance - Help



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Right,

Me and my dad are looking to get a small Vauxhall Combo Van and just done some insurance quotes and the cheapest we can get in 1 k a year.

We live in a good area

My dad used to be a london taxi driver and has 20 + no claims

Ive been driving 3 years with no claims

The Van is a 1.3 CDTi and 1k a year is massive.

So where do you get insurance from and what are you paying? if u dont mind me asking.

Thanks


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

whos going down as main driver will be the ultimate deciding factor...if you are down as main driver (you have not highlighted your age which will be the biggest factor)...and any commercial vehicle will work out more.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

£1,000 isnt unrealistic nowadays

if it is a new commercial policy


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Combo will be car derived,so should not be that bad
Are you using for buisness or pleasure?

Try performance direct,they are good for our combo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

£996 tpft courier light haulage insurance multi drop and single drops no milage restrictions parked out side

Bridale insurance


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Acutally it was 1k for my dad on hes own, hes 50 years old and has 20 + years no claim, when im on my own its 3k, im (21) annd when we r together, dad as main driver its 4k!!

Whats that about haha!

I'll give proformace direct ago


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

for a van i would try a van insurance company


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could be that they dont believe dads the main driver.. 

due to a lot of scams insurers are very wary of having parent child combo's on policies of expensive or comericial vehicles.. 

have you thought about the public liability insurance with the extra that covers you to drive peoples cars ect (some detailers have it, and coversure say it can work out cheaper than liability insurance and van insurance bought seperate as it will cover you for the van afaik)


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

I can see where they are coming from due to alot of people to try to scam insurance companies!

But i will only be on it when my dad couldnt drive.

I'll check van insurers out.

Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What use is it, ie what business, and what is the business relationship between you and your dad (employee, partners etc)


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

When I had my escort van I used eVan insurance and paid around £370 tpft social and commuting when I was 21 which was 3 years ago


----------

